
An update to your data-sharing settings - caiobegotti
https://help.twitter.com/en/safety-and-security/data-through-partnerships
======
caiobegotti
"The control you have over what information Twitter shares with its business
partners has changed. Specifically, your ability to control mobile app
advertising measurements has been removed, but you can control whether to
share some non-public data to improve Twitter’s marketing activities on other
sites and apps. These changes, which help Twitter to continue operating as a
free service, are reflected now in your settings."

This just showed up in a modal window with an OK button in my timeline, by the
way, which was what startled me.

